# Is it Art or Attention to Detail



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

I have always been interested in doing my own mount. I have never attempted to do so simply because I am not an artistic person, in kindergarten I flunked primary colors and modeling clay. My question then is this; Is a successful mount dependent more on artistic knowledge and flair or is it the attention to detail, hoping the art part shows through.
Thanks


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I would say it is both. However I can't draw or sketch to save my life so I rely on references and knowing the animal I am working on.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

People that are artistic, pay attention to details, the finest details. Nobody picks up a guitar and plays it from scratch, it takes HOURS of practice and paying attention to details. Anyone can do taxidermy, if they do the homework and pay attention to details. Skip the details, and you simply have a going through the motions. To many today, are just "going through the motions and mechanics of mounting" and do not instal the details, because details need to be learned and studied. All first mounts are crap, you can do 30 years of crap, and will continue to do crap, if you dont learn the details, details are what make you an artist.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Well said, Paul!


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your input, I think I will try a mount to see how it comes out.

Bill


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Go for it!

The details, are in the details! If you understand the basic angles and how the parts connect, where the eyes line up in relation to the ears etc.., you will be able to do a good mount. You don't necessarily need to be an artist to do it. Understanding proper proportion and scaling and alignment is key. (and taking lots of pictures of the deer for reference wouldn't hurt either).


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Study the anatomy and muscle structure of the animal with out the skin on and get lots of reference pictures.

check out this web site for more info

Taxidermy.net


----------

